# Looking for old Dr Pepper bottles



## BG1024 (Mar 30, 2015)

I am a Dr Pepper collector amd I'm looking for old bottles. I am looking for the following:- Anything Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Co. Waco Texas bottles-Dr Pepper thief bottles variations (Waco, Monterey, Waco/St.Louis, Script, 1906, Kansas City, and Amarillo)-Dr Pepper King of beverages bottle variations (Artesian Waco, Dallas)-Various Dr Pepper raised letter good for lie/ 10 2 4 bottles- Circle A brand bottles- Ft. Worth Artesia bottles- Rare ACL, paper label, foil label, and foam label bottlesLet me know what you have for sale with pictures!!!Thank you very much!


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have the short lived Popular Bluff Mo bottle.


----------



## BG1024 (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not and have not heard of it. Could you tell me about it?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2015)

It was Dr. Peppers attempt to market a pepper sauce product , think Heinz or Lea & Perrins type. Thinking it a sure winner, public relieved it coldly. Perhaps believing  a soda based steak sauce or marinade for veggies was unappetizing!


----------



## BG1024 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have never heard of that! Around what time period was that?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2015)

1930's , I believe. Try a web search on Ab. Net . Later Dr. Pepper donated the unused bottle to the Popular Bluff school system. To be used as refillable bottles for milk. The base is marked Property of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Eric (Mar 31, 2015)

What about this one... http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/4954329206.html


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one, good luck!


----------



## Nactex (Feb 18, 2016)

I just came across this thread and was wondering if you had anything to confirm the story about the pepper sauce product. I had heard that these bottles from Poplar Bluff MO and Boaz AL were used for either a chocolate drink or fruit drink due to the shortage of sugar during the war.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 18, 2016)

Randy, Bill Agee told me long ago, they were flavor bottles, Doyle
Ya ol buddy Ray called last night, nice DP book he has coming out.
He says I will get my copy as soon as they come out.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Tom Neff (Mar 29, 2020)

I am one of the few who have been able to find a KC Thief (2 whole, 1 half bottle). The two whole ones are ice blue and aqua green. I traded the aqua green one to a friend who had a couple of amber Kansas City amber Coca Cola straight sides (circa 1902-1909) and I kept the ice blue one. I sold the 1/2 Thief to Ray D. in Texas, who intended (as he told me...) to play a trick on a friend.

Anyway, I have never hear of an Amarillo Thief bottle, let alone a Monterey (Mexico?) variant. When you say "script"what do you mean? When you say "1906" what do you mean? My understanding was that the KC Theif I have, was produced in 1905-06 so, that reference has significance to me.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2020)

The post is over 5 years old so not sure you'll get a response from the Original Poster?


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 30, 2020)

Tom Neff said:


> I am one of the few who have been able to find a KC Thief (2 whole, 1 half bottle). The two whole ones are ice blue and aqua green. I traded the aqua green one to a friend who had a couple of amber Kansas City amber Coca Cola straight sides (circa 1902-1909) and I kept the ice blue one. I sold the 1/2 Thief to Ray D. in Texas, who intended (as he told me...) to play a trick on a friend.
> 
> Anyway, I have never hear of an Amarillo Thief bottle, let alone a Monterey (Mexico?) variant. When you say "script"what do you mean? When you say "1906" what do you mean? My understanding was that the KC Theif I have, was produced in 1905-06 so, that reference has significance to me.
> 
> ...



There are only a few examples of the Amarillo variant known. I've seen the KC Thief bottle in person just once but never an Amarillo example. The Monterey variant is embossed with "Monterey" on the front underneath the main embossing. According to the Dr. Pepper Collectible Bottles book, Monterey might denote the flavor of the soda that the bottle originally contained. This bottle isn't necessarily easy to find but one does pop up on eBay a few times a year or so.




The script bottle has Dr. Pepper embossed in script just after the "We Pay for Evidence..." embossing and just above St. Louis. This means that it wasn't just embossed in block letters, it was stylized like the later King of Beverages bottles. This was the first bottle to have Dr. Pepper embossed in script like this. Like the Monterey bottle, these do pop up on eBay every now and then, so they're not too terribly difficult to find.




The 1906 bottle is also quite rare. It's pretty similar to the more common St. Louis Thief bottles, but it has the year 1906 embossed underneath an A on the base of the bottle. It's also from St. Louis, and it was used for a short amount of time before the script Thief bottle took its place.

I hope this helped! By the way, congratulations on those KC Thief bottles. They're extremely hard to find!


----------



## DFW Digger (Mar 30, 2020)

From Doyle's book. Monterey lemonade.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 24, 2020)

i have an embossed Dr Pepper Good for Life Bottle from Lincoln Neb.  Unfortunately has a couple chips in the top.


----------



## jcrisel27 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a few if your interested


----------



## zsmith333 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ive got a couple DPs you may be interested in. Send me a message


----------

